# Tramontina and Induction Cooking:)



## kevied (Mar 12, 2012)

Good afternoon.  I just came across this site and really enjoyed reading the feedback being offered...so I joined! Since we are about to have an induction stovetop put in our kitchen, I was trying to find a good set of pots and pans that would be great for induction cooking.  Many wrote about Tramontina being an great, cost-effective solution. I already own a 23 year old set of Tramontina INOX 18/8 "pundo/ lundo"?...tough to read the cursive writing... "triplo 160...Made in Brazil."  I know that 18/10 seemed to be what most thought was good, but I'm not sure what the numbers mean.  Is my set suitable or not? Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

18/8 and 8/10 refer to Chrome/Nickel content. The difference is more in which rounding rules they followed to get the numbers. It can refer to a range of steels, most non-magnetic. 

Stick a magnet on the bottom of  your pans. If it sticks well, you should be fine. If it doesn't, you need new cookware. Test each piece, there can be surprises. With older cookware, I would expect most to not work on induction.

Most new cookware is induction compatible and will list that on the packaging. If you're in doubt, test with a magnet.


----------



## kevied (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, Phatch.  We've got an incredibly strong magnet that that wasn't attracted to the pots and pans at all.  Thanks for the input.  It's of to the sotre I go.  Any brands you would recommend?  I'd be looking at midrange pricing...not top of the line or going cheap.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The new Tramontina would be my normal recommendation through Walmart online, Nice 10 piece fully clad set.  They won't ship to Canada. So you're under some constraints that place you beyond my ken.


----------

